# Whats a platinum cornsnake?



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

i saw an advert for a guy selling a platinum phase corn snake. does anyone know what that is, ive never heard of it.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I remember seeing these before i think it's a hypo-pewter or something on those lines either that or it lead to a dead end lol. if it's expensive then hypo-pewter is likely right.

Rach


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

if its the same then it was quite cheap so probs a ghost lol


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

i figured it was someone trying to make something sound better, i just thought it was really funny that they picked such an obscure morph, i had seen on some usa forums that they were considering calling the hypo pewter a platinum but most users said they'd stick to the normal name thats what confused me, if the guy was selling an annery or ghost you'd have lied and said maybe silver ghost queen or something more readily available, but £50 for hypo pewter something defo smells fishy:liar:


----------

